# Schwinn Stingray URLs for sale



## Wildeman (Jan 14, 2020)

Many years ago I had an idea for starting a business and nothing ever came of it. After a bit of reseach I realized the market was quite crowded. Before I did the reseach I picked up some URLs that I have had for a very long time. I would be interested in any offers on these. Here are the URLs I currently own:

stingraybicycle.com
stingraybicycleparts.com
stingraycycle.com
stingraycycleparts.com

I would rather sell them this way than going though a broker that will take a decent commission. 

Roderick


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Need to list in the for sale-other section with price and location. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank You! Will do as soon as I get a moment.


----------

